# Billing Medicare on CMS form



## rgrimes (Aug 13, 2007)

Could I have someone clarify for me what Provider # you put in Box 24J when billing Medicare for the ASC?  Is it the ASC provider # or the individual provider # of the physician who performed the service?

Thank you

Ruth Ann, CPC
Accucode Medical Billing


----------



## matchabeli (Sep 14, 2007)

*Box 24 J on new HCFA*

Box 24 J is for the Rendering Physician....the top is their provider # and the bottom is their NPI.


----------

